# WorldMark Meet and Greet at Board Meeting



## presley (Mar 13, 2014)

I think this is an awesome idea for anyone visiting Las Vegas during the next board meeting.  I don't think I'll make it, but I would love the chance to say hello and speak directly to the board.  Copied from my email:


"Connecting with You and Our Industry

                    Board Implements Long-Range Goals

Dear Fellow WorldMark® Members:

Over the years, I have enjoyed many WorldMark vacations across the United States, Canada and Mexico. I have been very pleased to witness improvements in the quality of services and amenities provided at our properties.

Many of these improvements were made thanks to the recommendations provided by members as well as by collaborating with industry leaders who attend the ARDA (American Resort Development Association) Conference.  For those of you who don’t know, ARDA represents the vacation ownership and resort development industries (timeshares) and is chartered with promoting the growth and development of the timeshare industry.

While WorldMark remains committed to educating you about its products and services, the Board, in partnership with Wyndham, always strives to learn more about industry trends through continuing professional and educational development and networking with fellow industry leaders.  Only by sharing information, tools and techniques can we grow as an industry and better serve our members.

As part of WorldMark’s long-range planning goals, the Board would like to provide more opportunities for members to meet directly with the Board. In fulfillment of that goal, I’m pleased to share the Board is hosting a “Meet-and-Greet” in conjunction with our first quarterly Board meeting held during the ARDA Conference. This “Meet-and-Greet” will be held at WorldMark Las Vegas - Boulevard in Las Vegas, Nev., on April 9 from 5:30-7 p.m. For those members staying at nearby WorldMark properties, or in the area for another purpose, such as a business trip, please feel free to stop by. The Board meeting will take place at Wyndham Grand Desert on April 10 from 9 a.m.-12 p.m. and we welcome your attendance for that as well. If you plan to attend, please RSVP by clicking on the event links above.

I, along with the rest of the Board, believe this “Meet-and-Greet” will be a wonderful opportunity to get direct and effective feedback from members about how to improve our Club and its operations. A constructive exchange of ideas will make our Club stronger as we work together to ensure that WorldMark remains the best timeshare club in the industry.

Other opportunities to meet with you during our quarterly Board meetings will be made available throughout the year.  The Board pledges to continue to make the Club even better and we look forward to your feedback and partnership in this endeavor.  Empowering our members is a legacy I look forward to sharing with you as your new President.



Sincerely yours,

John Henley

President, WorldMark, The Club"


----------

